# Cutting PVC tail pieces



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I use my carpenters back saw for cutting PVC tail pieces and the PVC stub outs from the wall. The fine tooth of the saw makes a clean cut, and the thin blade and small handle makes for getting into tight spots a breeze!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I use ratchet cutters. The supply house got some cheapo tubular fittings, I went to cut a flange tailpeice with my red ratchet cutters and the pipe split. I started using my sawall and deburing until they get better fittings.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i use a small saw that takes a 6in.metal sawzall blade-18t


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I use a small frame that lets you put in a a hacksaw blade.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I use a tubing cutter with a wheel made for plastic.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Ratchet cutters also. I start with a little pressure to get a cut then twist the pvc to score a circle around it then slowly ratchet in jaws. Much faster and cleaner than a saw.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

The cheap little scissor-like cutters for plastic pipe. You put the tailpiece in there, but instead of trying to slice through it, you just hold pressure on it and turn the tailpiece. It will go through in about two turns and leave a nice clean cut with zero mess.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I use this:









I use it for cutting regular pvc too, toilet bolts etc., it fits nicely in my new tool bag.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I either use the ratchet cutters and be careful not to squash and split, or the back saw (1" wide blade that can flush cut etc ) or a mini hack saw if its nearby or anything that works...but not a tubing cutter...this is Florida we dont want to get carried away.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

ironranger said:


> I use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ironranger, draw.....I can cut a tailpiece lefhanded ( Im righthanded) with a back saw before you can pull the trigger on your Milwaukee.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

tubing cutters with plastic blades.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> tubing cutters with plastic blades.


 Another one...maybe Ill have to try them..they sound slow


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> tubing cutters with plastic blades.


 My blades are steel, where do you get the plastic ones from?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ridgid sells them, they longer and sharp then blades for metal. I use my pocket knife for cutting pvc tailpieces.


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

Pex cutters with slow steady pressure....takes about 7 sec. per cut, clean, no burrs no mess.

Total


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Milwaukee hackzall here too. I like the clean cut from plastic cutters, but I don't think I can fit another tool in my toolbox. I highly value tools that can be used for several applications, and I'm usually gonna have some clean up to do afterwards no matter what I use to cut.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I use my ratchet cutters. Light blade pressure and spin the tubuler. Cuts quick and clean everytime.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> I use my ratchet cutters. Light blade pressure and spin the tubuler. Cuts quick and clean everytime.


 Same here,:thumbsup: twist as you cut with light pressure


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I use my oxy-acetylene rig. If I'm out of gas I'll use the demo saw. :blink:















pex cutters. :yes:





Paul


----------



## Charles Mitchel (Jul 26, 2009)

*Oxy*

Cutting head or brazing tip?
Charlie:jester:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm with Double-A. I use the li'l nipper to cut tubular. 










The best way to accomplish it is to put the cutter on the tubular and move it around until it begins to bite, then go all around the pipe. Don't try to cut all the way through. If the cut's uneven, you can slice the high edge off. Cutting straight through will shatter the tube. Downside: this tool will also remove fingers. (I've been lucky so far . . .)


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Charles Mitchel said:


> Cutting head or brazing tip?
> Charlie:jester:


I probably should have clarified that. The last thing I want is for anyone to get hurt. Always use the cutting tip, you're only asking for trouble if you're stupid enough to use the brazing tip.




Paul


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> I probably should have clarified that. The last thing I want is for anyone to get hurt. Always use the cutting tip, you're only asking for trouble if you're stupid enough to use the brazing tip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You should only use the brazing tip if your putting it back together after cutting it too short.:jester:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Bill said:


> My blades are steel, where do you get the plastic ones from?


 :laughing: nah there steel but designed for plastic tube


----------

